# Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER



## asdf1234 (21. Januar 2008)

*Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Hallo, bitte nennt mir mal alle BIG Tower in denen ein IFX-14 Problemlos reinpasst und welche auch sehr gut in der Verarbeitungsqualität sind Preis spielt auch keine Rolle bitte nur hochwertige Markenprodukte kein billig schei*.

Danke 

PS: Passt in den LianLi PC-V2100B Plus II der IFX-14 rein?

Oder in das LianLi PC-A71B


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

dürfte in beide reinpassen. hab selbst das Lian Li V2000B und dort nen Thermalright ultra 120 extreme drinnen


----------



## asdf1234 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Ja aber wie sieht es mit der kleinen IFX 14 heatpipe aus die an der Unterseite des mainboards befestigt ist ? Ich sehe das in dem LianLi das mainboard verkehrt herum eingebaut wird und dann ist da unten gleich eine Platte, in dem NZXT ZERO Tower - Crafted Series z.B. ist nach oben hin unendlich viel Platz da kann ich mir 100 % sicher sein das da der Kühler in beiden Richtugen drauf passt und auch die Heatpipe nur leider sind in dem gehäuse 7 Kühler verbaut und das braucht kein Mensch wobei dadurch auch der Flow negativ beeinflusst wird. 

Ich könnte die zwar abbauen aber naja... zudem ist der NZXT auch viel günstiger. als die LianLi hast du ein Bild wo der IFX 14 da reinpasst ich glaube der passt nicht in den LianLi dein Thermalright ultra 120 extreme hat keine Heat pipe für die unterseite am mainboard... da ist schon ein Unterschied zum IFX-14.

Ah ich glaube in den LianLi PC-A71B  passt der rein der hat keine Platte und das mobo wird auch normal eingebaut.


----------



## asdf1234 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Kannst du mal ein Bild vom LianLi PC-V2100B Plus II  machen vom Innen raum wo die heatpipe hin könnte ?


----------



## Masher (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Ich kann dir das Coolermaster Cosmos empfehlen,sehr groß, leise, kühl^^


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Der Innenraum des V2000B+ ist der selbe wie der des V2100B+ nur das letzteres zusätzlich gedämmt ist und ne Frontklappe hat  ...und ne andere Optik.

Ich kann mal nen Foto vom Innenraum erstellen und dann hier posten...bin jezz aber erstmal essen ^^


----------



## asdf1234 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Hehe cool danke der passt da sogar rein http://www.pc-experience.de/Bilder-Reviews/Caseking13/cooler.30.jpg nur das komische am tower ist das er frone keinen Lüfter für die HDD hat und auch sonnst ist da unten nur ein Lüfter wie ist der Flow im Gehäuse wenn man da noch eine Ultra drinne hat usw. reicht es aus ?


----------



## Malkav85 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Ich hoffe es ist in etwa der Abstand zu erkennen. 

Mein Thermalright Ultra 120 extreme hat zB noch min. 2cm platz. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asdf1234 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Ok , danke ist der Anstand beim LianLi PC-A71B genau so groß (2cm) ?

Achso, hehe schau mal bitte oben auf mein Bild was ichgepostet habe da ist zu erkennen das es bestimmt 4 Cm oder auch mehr sind wo die Heat Pipe rausschaut das Lian Li passt dann denke ich nicht.

WIe sieht es mit der Lüftung im Coolermastr aus reicht da der vordere 120mm Lüfter aus ?


----------



## ascoolasice79 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Ich kann Dir guten Gewissens die Coolermaster Stacker Reihe empfehlen. Nicht ganz so teuer wie das Cosmos, aber ebenfalls ein durchdachtes Kühlkonzept.


----------



## asdf1234 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Ne Stacker will ich nicht das sind alte klapper kisten ;D die sind komplett aus aluminium ich will ein geschlossenes Gehäuse.


----------



## asdf1234 (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Also ich habe nun 3 Gehäuse gefunden bei denen ich mir sicher bin das der IFX-14 ohne Probleme und mit Backplate reinpasst.

- Coolermaster Cosmos
- SilverStone TJ10
- NZXT ZERO Tower

Die sind alles Big Tower vieleicht könnt ihr mir noch weitere Gehäuse posten bei denen der IFX-14 reinpasst.

Also was mir an den 3 gehäuse nicht gefällt ist das der SilverStone TJ10 extrem überteuert ist, der CoolerMaster Cosmos hat keinen front lüfter sondern bläßt die Luft von unten nach oben ich weiß nicht ob das so die optimale Lösung ist wenn man eine Ultra hat die doch schon ziemlich heiß werden kann und beim NZXT ZERO Tower gefällt mir das design irgendwie nicht und schon garnicht das an der Seite Lüfter sind das ist totaler Quatsch. 

Ich möchte einfach nur ein Gehäuse was viel Platz hat, sehr gute Qualität, einen front 120mm Lüfter und einen hinteren 120mm Lüfter das reicht eigentlich aus.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Verschoben ins richtige Forum (GEHÄUSE!)


----------



## Player007 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Das hätte ich noch im Angebot:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=194986

Musst dir nur die Lüfter nachträglich einbauen

Gruß


----------



## Secondfly (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*



asdf1234 schrieb:


> Hehe cool danke der passt da sogar rein http://www.pc-experience.de/Bilder-Reviews/Caseking13/cooler.30.jpg nur das komische am tower ist das er frone keinen Lüfter für die HDD hat und auch sonnst ist da unten nur ein Lüfter wie ist der Flow im Gehäuse wenn man da noch eine Ultra drinne hat usw. reicht es aus ?



Ich habe das selbe Case (Cosmos) und habe festgestellt, dass wenn man die beiden Lüfter oben statt raussaugen, reinblasen lässt sind die Temps gleich um noch einiges besser (da sie direkt auf den CPU-Kühler und aufs Board pusten) und es hat nicht einmal Einfluss auf den sonstigen Luftstrom.(Zu mindestens bei mir keine Veränderungen) Für die HHD gibt es die Möglichkeit den Kühler vom Boden direkt über den Festplattenkäfig zu montieren. Dadurch entsteht ein Luftstrom direkt an den HDDs.


----------



## Mantiso90 (23. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Finde es ziemlich schade, dass die Techniker von Coolermaster in das Cosmos nicht einfach vorne einen 120 mm Lüfter ingegriert haben, für den optimalen Luftstrom. Vlt kommts ja noch mit eine überarbeiteten version.


----------



## Secondfly (24. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*



Mantiso90 schrieb:


> Finde es ziemlich schade, dass die Techniker von Coolermaster in das Cosmos nicht einfach vorne einen 120 mm Lüfter ingegriert haben, für den optimalen Luftstrom. Vlt kommts ja noch mit eine überarbeiteten version.



Das ist wirklich ein Problem beim Cosmos. Man verspürt zwar den "Saugeffekt" der Lüfter in dem man mal die Hand unters Case hält, jedoch finde ich 3x raus und nur 1x mal rein nicht unbedingt optimal. Deswegen habe ich die Lüfter im Deckel einfach gedreht und siehe da...die Temperaturen sind um satte 10 Grad (von 55 auf 45) gefallen ohne das andere Komponenten irgendwie in ihrer Kühlung beeinträchtigt werden. Sicherlich wären die Temps noch niedriger mit nem anderem CPU-Kühler ab so bin ich schon zufrieden. Einzigst Staubfilter muss ich mir noch zulegen da nun oben alles reingesogen wird, freut sich natürlich der Dreck!^^


----------



## asdf1234 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Ja das stört mich auch. Ich suche im grundegenommen einfach nur ein recht großes Gehäuse mit guter Verarbeitung und einen 120mm Lüfter rein und einen 120mm Lüfter hinten wieder raus.

Wichtig ist das oben viel Platz ist zwischen Mainboard und Netzteil damit der IFX-14 reinpasst und auch die Backplate.

An dem Cosmos stört mich sehr stark dieses komische Lüfter Konzept ansonnsten ist es eigentlich das schönste Gehäuse was ich finden konnte. Das design gefällt mir sehr gut. 

Aber das Lüfterkonzept ist eine Katastrophe Leute wie können die vorne nicht mal einen einzigen Lüfter einbauen noch nichteinmal für die Festplatten ? 

Ich habe mich noch einmal genau umgeschaut und habe nun das Enermax Big Chakra B gefunden was mir auch sehr gut gefällt. Es ist auch nicht so teuer nur ca. 115  für einen wunderschönen Big Tower wo der IFX-14 + Backplate locker reinpasst und einen normalen 120mm Lüfter vorne.

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob man den vorderen 120mm Lüfter ausbauen kann ? Den würde ich nämliche gerne ersetzen wenn es geht. 

Ich werde mir auf jedenfall das Gehäuse kaufen den Seitlichen 25cm Lüfter kann ich ja immer noch abstellen wenn er stört wobei der sicher nicht schlecht ist weil er die Luft direkt auf menien 8800 Ultra bläßt was sehr gut kommt.

http://www.kmelektronik.de/root/picp/14773.jpg

Super chick das Gehäuse hoffentlich klappert nichts sonnst gehts gleich wieder zurück ^^

Und sehr viel Platz http://www.dexgo.com/hardware/Bilder/big/195_26 auch zwischen mainboard und Netzteil


----------



## Malkav85 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Der Innenraum gleicht dem Chieftec Mesh bis ins kleinste Detail finde ich. 

Aber äußerlich ist der Enermax hübscher ^^


----------



## Mayday21 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Der Innenraum gleicht dem Chieftec Mesh bis ins kleinste Detail finde ich.
> 
> Aber äußerlich ist der Enermax hübscher ^^


Der Mesh hat doch keine 120er Lüfter vorne?! Die werden doch allesamt seitlich durch 92er belüftet ...
Müßt ich mich jetzt sehr irren, hab selber 4 Gehäuse der Mesh Serie daheim ...
http://www.chieftec.eu/images/highlights/ca/ca3.jpg


----------



## asdf1234 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Es gibt leider kein guten Chieftec tower wo der IFX 14 reinpassen würde und wo sich vorne Lüfter befinden nur die Midi tower haben vorne 92mm Lüfter.


----------



## Mantiso90 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Was haltet ihr vom Coolermaster Stacker 832?
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=175897


----------



## riedochs (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*



Mantiso90 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom Coolermaster Stacker 832?
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=175897



Ist der Nachfolger von dem hier: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=72642
Und das ist das beste gehäuse was ich bisher hatte. Selbst meine 2 Chieftek kannst du dagegen knicken.


----------



## Mantiso90 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Mein nächster Hardwarerefresh wird warscheinlich das Stacker spendiert bekommen, sofern Die weiteren coolermaster cosmos refreshes  nicht nen 120mm Lüfter in dieFront bekommen^^


----------



## asdf1234 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Hallo Mantiso960 ich habe momentan das Cooler Master Stacker 832 was du oben gepostet hast ich werde es bald verkaufen wenn du interesse hast kannst dich ja mal melden es ist erst 20 Tage alt und befindet sich noch in einem sehr guten Zustand.

Ich werde mir auf jedenfall das enermax kaufen den 25 Cm Lüfter werde ich abstellen und die beiden standard Gehäuse Lüfter auch austauschen gegen extrem Silent Lüfter nur 8 dB dann habe ich endlich ein Gehäuse so wie ich es will + Festplatten Lühlung und keinen überflüssgen Lüfter die Luft oben oder unten aus den Gehäuse rein oder raus blasen das bringt doch alles nix auser verwirbelungen und evtl. bilden sich Hitzenester.

Hier mal Bilder von meinen Case und der Innenraum das Stacker hat sehr viel Platz

- http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/1804/b1pu5.jpg (noch mit dem Scythe Mugen & GA DQ6 X38 Boad)
- http://img264.imageshack.us/img264/1610/b2ez8.jpg (nun IFX-14 und 1200+ DDR2 Speicher & nun Asus P5E X38 board lässt sich besser übertakten)
- http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/7233/123pi4.jpg (so schauts momentan aus , etwas aufgeräumter und nur 2 GB DDR2-800 CL4 RAM von Corsair die MSI NX880 Ultra werde ich doch nicht gegen Crossfire tauschen ;D)

Ach ja in der Front habe ich mometan zwei 120mm Lüfter einen unten und einen oben am Festplattenkäfig. Der untere ist sehr gut für die Grafikkarte und der obere für den RAM.


----------



## asdf1234 (26. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Der ist auch nicht schlecht, von Gigabyte http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=29_152&products_id=7266 den kauf ich mir warscheinlich .

Welche Farbe würdet ihr nehmen schwarz oder silber ?


----------



## schneiderbernd (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Ich empfehle ddieses tolle Monster hier,habe es selber und bin absolut begeistert!!:http://www.cooling-station.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2280
Ach ja und die beiden Lüfter lassen sich super an den seiten regeln,so das sie bei bedarf gar nicht zu hören sind!


----------



## CMST GX2 (31. Januar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Ich empfehle ddieses tolle Monster hier,habe es selber und bin absolut begeistert!!:http://www.cooling-station.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2280
> Ach ja und die beiden Lüfter lassen sich super an den seiten regeln,so das sie bei bedarf gar nicht zu hören sind!



Das Gehäuse hab ich mir mal in einem PC Laden zeigen lassen, da ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen konnte, wie groß das wirkt ; allein schon wegen den riesen Lüftern.
Und es ist wirklich RIESIG


----------



## cane87 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*



asdf1234 schrieb:


> Der ist auch nicht schlecht, von Gigabyte http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=29_152&products_id=7266 den kauf ich mir warscheinlich .
> 
> Welche Farbe würdet ihr nehmen schwarz oder silber ?



das Case habe ich auch seit ein paar Tagen. habe schwarz genommen. Ist dann gebürstetes Alu was pulverbeschichtet ist --> man sieht den bürst-Effekt noch. 
Verwende selbst einen Scythe Mugen in dem Case also. da ist Platz ohne ende und die Verarbeitung von dem Case ist auch erste Sahne. Lüfter sind auch schon genügend vorinstalliert und drehen @12V gerade mal mit 1000rpm. Also ich bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Soulja110 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

Nach dem Silverstone TJ07 wäre das Gigabyte Mars auch meine erste Wahl gewesen. Sieht echt gut, aus das Ding.


----------



## altness (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Suche neues PC Gehäuse BIG TOWER*

ich würde ja das lian li a71a oder b nehmen, der case sieht so geil aus, is leider nur etwas teuer-.-


----------

